# Alutech ICB2.0 - Neue Komplettbikes (Erdgeschoss V2)



## nuts (11. Juli 2017)

Moin, 

ich wollte mal drauf hinweisen, dass es neue Erdgeschosse gibt. Die Bikes sind sofort verfügbar, die Ausstattung ist modifiziert im Vergleich zum bisherigen Erdgeschoss. 





Es gibt stärkere Bremsen und hochwertigere Laufräder, die Pike wurde durch eine Formula 35 und die Reverb durch eine Revive ersetzt. Hier die komplette Liste:

Dämpfer: RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir, 200×57, custom tune
Gabel: Formula ThirtyFive 27,5″, 15x100mm, Federweg in 10 mm Schritten zwischen 120 und 160 mm einstellbar.
Steuersatz: CaneCreek 40 Series (40.ZS44/28.6 | 40.ZS56/40)
Vorbau: Kore Repute 35mm 31,8 x 28,6 0°
Lenker: TwinWorks TrailReady, AL6061, 31,8x810mm, Höhe: 12mm, schwarz elox
Griffe: TwinWorks, Lock-on, schwarz
Sattelklemme: TwinWorks Inbus, schwarz
Sattelstütze: BikeYoke Revive 31,6x435mm (Verstellbereich: 160mm)
Sattel: TwinWorks
Schalthebel: Sram GX Trigger, 11-fach, schwarz
Schaltwerk: Sram GX 11-fach, long cage, schwarz
Kettenführung: ohne (wird dank Sram 1X-Antrieb nicht benötigt)
Kurbelsatz: e*thirteen TRS 30T, BSA, schwarz
Innenlager: e*thirteen
Kette: Sram PCX1, 11-fach
Kassette: Sram XG-1150, 10-42Zähne, 11-fach
Bremsen: Formula Cura 180/203mm Scheiben
Laufräder: e*thirteen TRSr 27,5″, schwarz/silber
Bereifung: WTB Vigilante 58-584 (27.5×2.3) & Riddler 60-584 (27.5×2.4), Schwalbe Schlauch SV
Pedale: ohne
Spacer: TwinWorks 1x10mm, 2x5mm
Preislich liegt das Bike bei 3199 €.

Bestellung direkt bei Alutech, sofort lieferbar!

Gefällt? Gefällt nicht? Gedanken?

Es sind noch quasi alle Farben/Rahmengrößen lieferbar, außer M und Blau, die Kombi ist bereits ausverkauft.


----------



## freetourer (11. Juli 2017)

nuts schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte mal drauf hinweisen, dass es neue Erdgeschosse gibt. Die Bikes sind sofort verfügbar, die Ausstattung ist modifiziert im Vergleich zum bisherigen Erdgeschoss.
> 
> ...



Den Großteil der Ausstattung finde ich echt top.

Reifen, Bremsen und Laufräder würde ich wohl tauschen müssen - irgendwas ist ja immer. 

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Garantie aus - Dauer?

Gibt es auch ein Crash Replacement? - Zu welchen Konditionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2017)

Gib den Reifen ne Chance, zumindest der Vigilante ist ziemlich gut


----------



## pyko (12. Juli 2017)

Also ich finde den Vigilante auch Top, vom Verschleiss her sieht der nach 6 Monaten besser aus als mein HighRoller II nach 6 Wochen.
Für mich bis dato bester VR.
Dem Riddler stand ich auch sehr kritisch gegenüber, kann mehr als man glaubt.
Nur die Bremstraktion ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ist halt nen Semislick


----------



## foreigner (12. Juli 2017)

Wirklich TRSr Laufräder? Das sind doch bereits die Carbon Felgen. Oder ist das ein Verschreiber?

Ist mal eine mutig Ausstattung abseits vom Mainstream.
Gefällt mir aber gut. Ich mag ja die eher giftigen Formula Bremsen und Revive ist auch ein ganz dicker Pluspunkt.
Die Gabel bietet viele Möglichkeiten für Feintuning, da bekommt man auch sicher was ordentliches hin.


----------



## Frell (13. Juli 2017)

Wenn denn das Jobrad bei mir endlich durchkommt, mein nächstes Bike


----------



## nuts (13. Juli 2017)

E13 hat glaube ich die Namen inzwischen geändert. Die Laufräder sind trsr aber Alu.


----------



## freetourer (13. Juli 2017)

nuts schrieb:


> E13 hat glaube ich die Namen inzwischen geändert. Die Laufräder sind trsr aber Alu.



Könntest Du bitte noch auf meine Fragen bezüglich Garantie und Crash Replacement antworten?


----------



## Baharott (13. Juli 2017)

Mein Bike kam heute an. Erdgeschoss mit der Formula Gabel. Super Bike! Auch die Reifen, wo ich vorher ein bisschen Bedenken hatte, sind super. Wegen der Garantie habe ich bei Alutech angefragt und bekomme morgen sicherlich die Antwort


----------



## foreigner (18. Juli 2017)

Die Formula soll ja, wenn man das neue "Special firm" Ventil verbaut, schön hoch im Federweg stehen und auch für aggressivere Fahrer sehr gut funktionieren.
@Baharott : Sieht schick aus!


----------



## Baharott (18. Juli 2017)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Formula soll ja, wenn man das neue "Special firm" Ventil verbaut, schön hoch im Federweg stehen und auch für aggressivere Fahrer sehr gut funktionieren.
> @Baharott : Sieht schick aus!



Hallo, also ich bin vollkommen zufrieden! Bin sonst nur Downhill gefahren, war am Wochenende aber das erste Mal mit dem Bike klettern. Wahnsinn. Die Sattelstütze ist auch der blanke Wahnsinn! Must have!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (18. Juli 2017)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Formula soll ja, wenn man das neue "Special firm" Ventil verbaut, schön hoch im Federweg stehen und auch für aggressivere Fahrer sehr gut funktionieren.



Hab die "Firm" Variante der CTS Einheit bei mir vor ca. 3-4 Wochen verbaut. Hatte vorher die "Medium" Variante und kam mit dieser, in Kombination mit dem low progression airshaft (sehr lineare kennlinie) nicht zurecht.
Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel wird durch dieses Bauteil wirklich massiv geändert - glaubt man gar nicht wenn man es in der Hand hält.
Einzig das Tool zum Wechseln finde ich nach wie vor eine Frechheit. 50€ dafür, weil sie keinen Standardanschluss draus machen wollten und es nun im Marketing als "Abreißsicher" darstellen..naja..


----------



## foreigner (20. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Hab die "Firm" Variante der CTS Einheit bei mir vor ca. 3-4 Wochen verbaut. Hatte vorher die "Medium" Variante und kam mit dieser, in Kombination mit dem low progression airshaft (sehr lineare kennlinie) nicht zurecht.
> Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel wird durch dieses Bauteil wirklich massiv geändert - glaubt man gar nicht wenn man es in der Hand hält.
> Einzig das Tool zum Wechseln finde ich nach wie vor eine Frechheit. 50€ dafür, weil sie keinen Standardanschluss draus machen wollten und es nun im Marketing als "Abreißsicher" darstellen..naja..


Der Preis für das Werkzeug ist sicher eine Frechheit, da stimme ich zu.
Es scheint seit neustem ein "regular firm" und eine "special firm", sowie ein "Special soft" CTS zu geben. Der Tester auf pinkbike hat das Special firm wohl sehr gemocht. Der Unterschied ist der Special Varianten zu den regular ist wohl, dass sie im Low und Mispeed-Bereich stärker Dämpfen und man das Lowspeed-Ventil mehr öffnen kann. Das sollte eigentlich das Ansprechverhalten nicht verschlechtern.
Welches hast du denn ?
Das Special soft dämpft harte, schnelle Schläge sogar weniger.
Ich bin die Formular nur mal Probe-gefahren. Ich fand sie eigentlich sehr fein, gerade vom Ansprechverhalten, hätte mir aber mehr etwas mehr Support am Anfang des Federwegs gewünscht (das aber Analog zu einer Pike und auch nicht stärker ausgeprägt) und fand auffällig, dass sie sehr gut ging, aber bei größeren, schnellen, kurzen Schlägen ab und zu verhärtet schien. Ich persönlich würde daher, wenn es meine Gabel wäre am ehesten das Special soft CTS probieren und die Federkennlinie etwas Progressiver.
Ist jetzt aber Theorie, habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2017)

nuts schrieb:


> Gefällt? Gefällt nicht? Gedanken?



Komt das 29er noch, von dem mal die Rede war?


----------



## pauing (20. Juli 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte noch auf meine Fragen bezüglich Garantie und Crash Replacement antworten?


Das Rad wird von Alutech verkauft. Die haben eine Webseite, wo du die Informationen findest. Eine Hotline gibt es auch.


----------



## Ahija (20. Juli 2017)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Preis für das Werkzeug ist sicher eine Frechheit, da stimme ich zu.
> Es scheint seit neustem ein "regular firm" und eine "special firm", sowie ein "Special soft" CTS zu geben. Der Tester auf pinkbike hat das Special firm wohl sehr gemocht. Der Unterschied ist der Special Varianten zu den regular ist wohl, dass sie im Low und Mispeed-Bereich stärker Dämpfen und man das Lowspeed-Ventil mehr öffnen kann. Das sollte eigentlich das Ansprechverhalten nicht verschlechtern.
> Welches hast du denn ?
> Das Special soft dämpft harte, schnelle Schläge sogar weniger.
> ...



Ich muss gestehen was das angeht, habe ich keine große Ahnung. Ich gehöre zu den Fahrern mit Fahrfertig 105kg - bin also kein Leichtgewicht. Mit der mittleren Druckstufe habe ich die Gabel einfach ständig durch den Federweg rauschen lassen, trotz korrektem Sag. Dies hat sich sehr zu meiner Zufriedenheit gebessert durch den Wechsel. Die Gabel spricht für mein Empfinden sehr gut auf kleine Unebenheiten an und hat bei Fahrfehlern meinerseits genügend Reserve dies auszugleichen und mir die Chance zu ermöglichen, auf dem Bike zu bleiben. Ich veranstalte bisher auch keine großen Manöver auf dem Rad, Trails in der Kategorie S1+/S2- werden gefahren. Den einen S2+ bei uns komme ich herunter, muss jedoch 1-2 Features auslassen. Da fehlts noch an Überwindung.
Die Zug- und Druckstufe habe ich einfach absolut blauäugig durch herumspielen eingestellt. Ob das nun so gut oder schlecht ist, kann ich überhaupt nicht bewerten. Es bockt mich nicht vom Ross und ob das nun in allgemeiner Meinung "sanft anspricht und fluffig über den Trail fliegt".. puh - keine Ahnung.
Den Luftdruck muss ich noch ein wenig nach unten anpassen, da weiß ich zufällig, dass aktuell 105psi in der Gabel sind.

Auf dem Lieferschein steht übrigens einfach nur "Compression Kit, hard with assembly tool".


----------



## pauing (20. Juli 2017)

Die Ausstattung sieht schön aus.

Von diesen Laufrädern mit 28 Speichen halte ich nicht so viel, aber für ein Trailbike ok.
Ein schöner WTB LRS mit 32 Speichen wäre besser

Den Riddler könnte man mal gegen einen TrailBoss oder so tauschen. Der Riddler ist doch sehr speziell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen was das angeht, habe ich keine große Ahnung. Ich gehöre zu den Fahrern mit Fahrfertig 105kg - bin also kein Leichtgewicht. Mit der mittleren Druckstufe habe ich die Gabel einfach ständig durch den Federweg rauschen lassen, trotz korrektem Sag. Dies hat sich sehr zu meiner Zufriedenheit gebessert durch den Wechsel. Die Gabel spricht für mein Empfinden sehr gut auf kleine Unebenheiten an und hat bei Fahrfehlern meinerseits genügend Reserve dies auszugleichen und mir die Chance zu ermöglichen, auf dem Bike zu bleiben. Ich veranstalte bisher auch keine großen Manöver auf dem Rad, Trails in der Kategorie S1+/S2- werden gefahren. Den einen S2+ bei uns komme ich herunter, muss jedoch 1-2 Features auslassen. Da fehlts noch an Überwindung.
> Die Zug- und Druckstufe habe ich einfach absolut blauäugig durch herumspielen eingestellt. Ob das nun so gut oder schlecht ist, kann ich überhaupt nicht bewerten. Es bockt mich nicht vom Ross und ob das nun in allgemeiner Meinung "sanft anspricht und fluffig über den Trail fliegt".. puh - keine Ahnung.
> Den Luftdruck muss ich noch ein wenig nach unten anpassen, da weiß ich zufällig, dass aktuell 105psi in der Gabel sind.
> 
> Auf dem Lieferschein steht übrigens einfach nur "Compression Kit, hard with assembly tool".



Die Special-Ventile sind wohl erst ganz neu, ich vermute, du hast regular. Man kann die Dinger an der Farbe unterscheiden. Bei dem regular firm ist das Ventil rot, bei dem special firm ist es grün.
Als schwerer Fahrer bist du mit der special firm wahrscheinlich auch besser bedient, würde ich behaupten, wenn durchrauschen durch den Federweg das Problem war. Damit sollte man dann wieder mehr die Lowspeed-Druckstufe öffnen können, und hätte auch etwas besseres Ansprechverhalten. So sollte das zumindest theoretisch sein.


----------



## Ahija (20. Juli 2017)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Special-Ventile sind wohl erst ganz neu, ich vermute, du hast regular. Man kann die Dinger an der Farbe unterscheiden. Bei dem regular firm ist das Ventil rot, bei dem special firm ist es grün.
> Als schwerer Fahrer bist du mit der special firm wahrscheinlich auch besser bedient, würde ich behaupten, wenn durchrauschen durch den Federweg das Problem war. Damit sollte man dann wieder mehr die Lowspeed-Druckstufe öffnen können, und hätte auch etwas besseres Ansprechverhalten. So sollte das zumindest theoretisch sein.



Wie neu sind die denn? Dann würde ich evtl. mal auf freundliche Art und Weise bei Formula Deutschland anfragen. Ich habe die Firm Variante (die rot gekennzeichnet ist bei mir) erst vor 3 1/2 Wochen gekauft.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wie neu sind die denn? Dann würde ich evtl. mal auf freundliche Art und Weise bei Formula Deutschland anfragen. Ich habe die Firm Variante (die rot gekennzeichnet ist bei mir) erst vor 3 1/2 Wochen gekauft.



die neuen "special" CTS´s sind so neu, dass diese erst nach der Eurobike verfügbar werden.
aber du darfst gerne bei den Kollegen im Office freundlich nachfragen.


----------



## Ahija (20. Juli 2017)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> die neuen "special" CTS´s sind so neu, dass diese erst nach der Eurobike verfügbar werden.
> aber du darfst gerne bei den Kollegen im Office freundlich nachfragen.



Nicht falsch verstehen, dass freundlich war nicht ironisch für "Beschwerde" geschrieben. Wären die neuen Module jetzt eine Woche auf dem Markt, wäre es schön gewesen, bei Anfrage auf diese hingewiesen zu werden. Da dies nicht der Fall ist, ist das für mich in Ordnung. Ich bin zufrieden mit der Änderung die das Modul mit sich gebracht hat.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, dass freundlich war nicht ironisch für "Beschwerde" geschrieben. Wären die neuen Module jetzt eine Woche auf dem Markt, wäre es schön gewesen, bei Anfrage auf diese hingewiesen zu werden. Da dies nicht der Fall ist, ist das für mich in Ordnung. Ich bin zufrieden mit der Änderung die das Modul mit sich gebracht hat.



keine Sorge, hatte es nicht falsch verstanden.
wollte nur an diesem Punkt direkt einhaken.


----------



## foreigner (24. Juli 2017)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> keine Sorge, hatte es nicht falsch verstanden.
> wollte nur an diesem Punkt direkt einhaken.



Da ja aktuell alle Mitbewerber daran arbeiten, dass ihre Gabeln gut und hoch im Federweg stehen, würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob Formula nicht auch plant, da "Special" nicht auch eher zum Standard zu machen?
Oder wartet man da auch einfach mal die Eurobike ab.


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. Juli 2017)

Habe 2 Formula 35 Gabeln mit jeweils "firm CTS" (das rote) im Einsatz. Ich werde das Grüne special auch testen, bin so aber schon sehr zufrieden. Fahre viel Öl in der Luftkammer, da rauscht nichts durch, fluffig am Anfang.


----------



## freetourer (30. Juli 2017)

pauing schrieb:


> Das Rad wird von Alutech verkauft. Die haben eine Webseite, wo du die Informationen findest. Eine Hotline gibt es auch.



Auf der Alutech Seite habe ich geschaut - dort finde ich bei den AGBs keine Infos zur Rahmengarantie seitens Alutech, lediglich eine allgemeine Erklärung zur 1 jährigen Gewährleistung.

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass nach einem Jahr nur noch das Crash-Replacement gezogen werden könnte. Das finde ich im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern ehrlich gesagt ziemlich mau, trotz aller Sympathie für Alutech.

Dass nach einem halben Jahr auch noch die Beweislastumkehr erfolgt macht es nicht besser.

Oder übernimmt Alutech in diesem Fall lediglich die Distribution und es gibt eine Garantie durch "CrowdBike" ?

http://crowd.bike/#impressum

Deshalb noch einmal meine Nachfrage bei @nuts ob ich das so richtig verstehe !?


----------



## fntms (8. August 2017)

Sind die Bremsen von Formula mittlerweile eigentlich zu gebrauchen? Ich erinnere mich hin und wieder noch gruselnd an die Formula Oro K18, die ich mal hatte ...


----------



## Deleted 426828 (8. August 2017)

Oh Mann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

